# nooby dazed and confused



## Raider Rick (Jun 17, 2011)

ok so i go to the pet store. i ask the kid there it my pups are considered large breed. He says YES. The pup feed i buy them is for large breed (wellness).
Then i find this site and proceed to read some threads right, but as i'm reading i noticing that practically everyone is saying that they in fact are not a large breed. 
I've since change the companies (pups didn't like the fishy smell of Wellness) to Blue Buffalo but still large breed. 
Can someone please educate me on whether or not they are considered LB and also are they going to get sick on me?
Thanks in advance,
proud owner of 2 8 week old blue nose pups


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

they will not get sick. take a look at the health and nutrition section, but these are totally medium breeds, does not matter if they make the weight on the large breed food. Those foods contain other ingredients for hips and joints of a big dog, like a rottie or a mastiff. Not like a pit bull. Just ease your pup onto the regular food when you get a new bag, no need to stress out of the one purchase. Keep your eye on the protein though, pups should not have a huge amount in the beginning. But like is aid, browse through that section and you can see supplements and what not if you want to add them for your pups coat and what not.

Can we get some pictures?? I LOVE puppy pictures!! lol


----------



## Raider Rick (Jun 17, 2011)

i knew it dang it, how can i've been so dumb and how can the pet store hire these kids, show'em a video and tell them " here you're a pet expert now". So because of the food, they produce soft stool? They have had it since i had them on a large breed formula.


----------



## Raider Rick (Jun 17, 2011)

ha ha didnt catch that last comment bout pics for sure just soon as i figure out how to do it. yup yup, not to savvy on stuuf like hate.
ps wont stress over, but defintely return this bag, just picked it up yesterday but still have some left from the old bag


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, as Ames said, our dogs are medium breeds, large breeds would include rotts, mastiffs, irish wolf hounds, great danes, etc... think, Scooby Doo  main reason for the whole no no on the "large breed food" is because our pups need to grow at a steady pace, large breed food will technically make them grow that much faster than they need to, eventually causing joint problems in the future. I made this mistake too as a new owner and this was what was told to me by another forum member. ( If i remember correctly)...

OH yeah, most stores will accept the return as long as there is AT LEAST half a bag left over


----------



## Raider Rick (Jun 17, 2011)

awesome!!!!!!! that what i always thought of as lrg breeds. But having never owned pitbulls i just didnt know. Now its makes clear. but again would this formula make my pups have soft stools? today one them, not sure if it was Dylan (as in Bob) or Sherrie (is in the song "Oh Sherrie" dont laugh wife picked that one) had diarreah.
should i open a new thread?


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Raider Rick said:


> awesome!!!!!!! that what i always thought of as lrg breeds. But having never owned pitbulls i just didnt know. Now its makes clear. but again would this formula make my pups have soft stools? today one them, not sure if it was Dylan (as in Bob) or Sherrie (is in the song "Oh Sherrie" dont laugh wife picked that one) had diarreah.
> should i open a new thread?


Generally speaking, when you change foods, it does create an upset stomach, causing the diarrhea... when you switch foods, switch slowly, mixing the old food with the new one, so that the tummy may get used to the new food slowly, so start off with 3/4 old food, 1/4 new, then a day or 2 later, 1/2 and 1/2, then a couple days later, 1/4 old, 3/4 new, and so on so forth, for a week or 2.. you dont want to shock the system too quickly, as diarrhea will be your results. now if and when you find a food that works with them and they do have diarrhea that doesnt get better, they MAY have an allergy towards a particular ingredient in the food. my boy wont eat and gets diarrhea on Taste of the wild, and wellness, but he does great on Innova (hollistic grain free food) now he eats Evo Red Meat Formula... Takes trial and error, but be careful not to change foods TOO much, when you find one that works, STICK to it. Hope that helps


----------



## Raider Rick (Jun 17, 2011)

thank you all. i will keep that in mind.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have issues like Brianchirs said. My pup cant have beef or deer or fish based foods, found it out because he was never solid on those, not a huge allergy, but poor guy none the less. (and who likes getting woken up by a dog at 4am to go outside, lol) I just feed him chicken and brown rice taste of the wild now, they do a slow cook on the kibbles to keep the fatty acids and what not from depleting from the heat. Most kibbles are cooked over 450 degrees, which kills some of the goodness.


----------



## Raider Rick (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot, I'm at the pet store to exchange bags. Its too big a bag to keep for my pups if they don't need to be eating it. I was trying to find BB wilderness for pups. Does anyone know if they have that formula?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Raider Rick said:


> Thanks a lot, I'm at the pet store to exchange bags. Its too big a bag to keep for my pups if they don't need to be eating it. I was trying to find BB wilderness for pups. Does anyone know if they have that formula?


That is what I have had my pup on since she was only 4 months  They don't have a puppy formula wilderness. Just an adult which is fine for your pup. The wilderness is more of an all lifestages feed. Petco and Petsmart both sell it as well as Pet supplies plus and Pet life. Not sure what you have around you but you should be able to find the wilderness easy


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

The American Pitbull Terrier is a medium breed dog. Now some of the AmBullies, I would say, fall into the large breed category. Feeding a medium breed puppy a large breed food can cause serious health issues. Because a large breed food is much richer, and can cause the dogs bones to grow to fast, causing joint and other issues. Feed a medium breed dog food...


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> That is what I have had my pup on since she was only 4 months  They don't have a puppy formula wilderness. Just an adult which is fine for your pup. The wilderness is more of an all lifestages feed. Petco and Petsmart both sell it as well as Pet supplies plus and Pet life. Not sure what you have around you but you should be able to find the wilderness easy


Actually they do have a puppy formula , its new . I just feed Izzo the adult, I am a BIG fan of Blue its my favorite =] I have also herd thing about TOTW and Orijen but Izzo wont touch them , paid crazy money for a bag of orijen and gave it away cause she wouldnt eat it .


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

IzzosMommy said:


> Actually they do have a puppy formula , its new . I just feed Izzo the adult, I am a BIG fan of Blue its my favorite =] I have also herd thing about TOTW and Orijen but Izzo wont touch them , paid crazy money for a bag of orijen and gave it away cause she wouldnt eat it .


Really? BB Wilderness puppy? I have yet to see it around here......


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

BLUE Buffalo Wilderness - Natural Evolutionary Chicken Diet for Puppies ? Grain Free


----------



## Raider Rick (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes I just saw it on BB's web page. It is a new product. I'm picky now since I got
My pups. If it doesn't say pup formula it would real hard for me to buy. so for now bb puppy blue bag is going to be it til I see the wilderness formula for pups at my store. 
I would love to get the both on a grain-free formula. Hopefully petco will start to sell it in thier stores.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

IzzosMommy said:


> BLUE Buffalo Wilderness - Natural Evolutionary Chicken Diet for Puppies ? Grain Free


Good stuff! I have yet to see it here as I said and now that Bella is going on ten months there is no sense in feeding puppy.


----------

